# Got it! Made some decent boxes! :)



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I finally got the finger joints figured out, never came up with time to mess with it before until today. What do you think?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

More fingers than on most boxes aren't there? But nice looking job.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Probably. They are 13/16 fingers. This batch of boxes had very tight joints, a little too tight for me. I'll have to modify my jig slightly. Thanks!


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Beautiful, other than the handholds I'de think they were commercially made.

I think places like Kelley use a larger diameter blade on a pivot. Next years field day, I aught to take a tour of their fabrication shop, I think they tour the whole manufacturing process.


----------



## 66thstreetbees (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

burns375 ---handholds look just like the one's I make ---thanks to MR CLEO HOGAN JR .--- JIG ---works like a charm ---see ---do it yourself -----


----------



## cblakely (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks good to me, most would say pro. I am not counting the finger joints, I say as long as it works. The hand holds looks like the ones I make on my table saw, the jig was also inspired by Mr. Hogan.


----------



## FLWILBANKS (Nov 25, 2013)

check out the incra box joint jig works great


----------



## SS1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Well done! Nice handles too!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I think you did a fine job.


----------



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

great work !


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

FLWILBANKS said:


> check out the incra box joint jig works great


I actually have an IncraJig router table. I'm experimenting with it. 

Thanks guys!


----------

